

Lyft and the coalition of the billionaires who didn’t invest in Uber - potench
http://pando.com/2015/05/15/lyft-and-the-coalition-of-the-billionaires-who-didnt-invest-in-uber/

======
asanwal
This is a great post by Sarah. Lyft needs to raise a lot of money as this
market is still in land grab mode and Icahn and other Wall Street billionaires
are one way to get there.

The other fact to consider is that Lyft doesn't have many options besides
these folks among the usual suspects in tech investing. Most of the common
tech investors are already in bed with Uber or have competitive bets
elsewhere.

Lyft's last round from Rakuten and Fortress highlighted this. A look at Lyft's
recent funding highlights their need to look in new places for $.

[https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/lyft-rakuten-
fortress/](https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/lyft-rakuten-fortress/)

